# Camping in Central Nevada, any tips on what I can find?



## Salvadorii (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm going to be spending two nights at the Berlin Icthyosaurus State Park, 23 miles east of Gabbs, NV.  

I am planning some night walks to look for some inverts/herps.  I am pretty new to the invert world, so I am not sure how to go about it.  I am used to catching snakes and lizards   What invert species do you think I could find and what are the best ways to look for them?  I was hoping to snag some pics, no collecting.  I will probably have a poor quality tube black light, and some hemostats/snake hook for gear.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 9, 2007)

here are the gaint centipedes of NV
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NV.html

i just flip stuff over when i am hunting. make sure to put it back where you found in though or you could remove a lot of good microhabitat


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 16, 2007)

*what i'd do*

i get a list of verts and inverts of nevada  and go from there  sounds like a fun trip


----------



## Salvadorii (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.  I'm really excited about finding some of those centipedes.
I'm going to go in 2 weeks from now so hopefully the weather will be a bit warmer.  I'll post some pics when I get back.  Cheers all.


----------

